
On the link economy  - prakash
http://www.buzzmachine.com/2009/08/14/on-the-link-economy/
======
nfnaaron
Newspapers and other media are losing my money, and probably others', because
they mostly don't sell anything I want. How hard is that to understand? Heck,
they're mostly not even giving away anything that I want.

HN gives away exactly what I want, which is links to interesting or important
content, and intelligent discussion of that content. HN gets whatever HN gets
out of my visit to HN; whatever that is, it does not take a single cent away
from the linkees, because I would never get to most HN linked articles without
HN.

As Jarvis states, it's up to each linkee to extract whatever they want from my
visit, and to get me to come back directly. If a site is relevant to me I
might come back, but it's no failure for a site not to be relevant to
everyone. Given relevance, it's up to a site to be worthwhile. Whining and
roadblocking is not an effective business strategy.

If you want to make money in a space, make sure that space exists, and be
excellent at working in that space. Otherwise, sell vacuum cleaners.

